

10 albums from indie games - WHATEVER YOU WANT TO PAY - cheshcatalyst
http://www.gamemusicbundle.com/
You decide the price! Don't be ashamed to put $1, the option is there for a reason we want you to check out our music! But if you want to support a bunch of starving indies, now's your chance!
======
hendi_
Since it's well below the checkout form (and because I've missed it on my
first buy): if you pay more than 10$ you get seven more soundtracks, including
the great ones from Wind-up Knight and Antigravity.

